# Dry Food - What is best?



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello.

We have been feeding our 5 month old Ruby Canine Caviar dry food the whole 3 months we've had her. Recently, she has been struggling with diarrhea, and we haven't quite been able to diagnose why.

Best we can tell is it's her food. Perplexing this is how it could be upsetting her now but didn't when she was younger. Anyway!... What do you guys feed your vizslas? Anyone else do Canine Caviar?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

best all dry

zero 

its a multi process Natures the Best with the correct core supplements

and I could fix the runs 24-7 in 2 feedings if its commercial kibble related

$10,000 cash bet 

soild 42 hours

my ways ;D

Your stuff/ product was rated above average in a test off

but google for goofs loll


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Asking which dry dog food is best is like asking people which religion is best....

I like Annamaet, your mileage may vary, though. What ever you go with, make a gradual transition so puppy can adjust to it.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

GLHF,
Have you checked with the vet to make sure Ruby didn't pick something up? Toxoplasma can be common in puppies. (Take in a stool sample and they can check for a few things.)
If it's truly the food (and not an opportunistic bug), you could try adding a little canned pumpkin and/or rolled oats to Ruby's meals. It worked wonders for our pup, especially when he was on antibiotics. As lonestar said in terms of food, like elbows, everyone's got an opinion. Canine caviar looks like a good kibble. Other options that many people use here are Taste of the Wild or Acana.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

marathonman said:


> GLHF,
> Have you checked with the vet to make sure Ruby didn't pick something up? Toxoplasma can be common in puppies. (*Take in a stool sample and they can check for a few things*.)


+1
More times than not, when stools go loose and feed hasn't changed, it's not the feed. 
Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 




http://youtu.be/I5ZeNLUEHKY


----------

